# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  plug-in

## shpendi_03

a ka mundesi dikush te me tregoj qka eshte plug in nese dikush e din ju lutem me tregoni.

----------


## Rrjeti

> a ka mundesi dikush te me tregoj qka eshte plug in nese dikush e din ju lutem me tregoni.


Plug in është pjesë shtesë(mund të quhet edhe program) me funksione specifike për një program të caktuar p.sh.për winamp programin apo më mirë të themi softuerin, eksistojnë pluginsa të shumtë-zakonisht shkarkohen si pjesë të veçanta nga faqet e ndryshme-që kur instalohen, mundësojnë luajtjen e llojeve të ndryshme të mediave;ja ca shembuj_Nullsoft Flash video decoder është një plugins,Nullsoft Vorbis decoder,Nullsoft MPEG4 Audio Decoder etj.

P.S.
Djalosh, mëso të shkruash shqip>nuk thuhet qka por thuhet çka.....

----------

